# Savage Varmint Rifle



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Does anyone know about the Savage Varmint rifle named the 12 vf or 12vs??????? It has a 24'' barrel and is a single shot. Info Please!?!?! :wink:


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Savage model numbers decode as follows -

12 = 26" barrel - (no 24" in 12 series check your info)
if Accutrigger - trigger spring can be set from 11/2 lbs to 6 lbs
if not Accutrigger model (those manufactured prior to 2003) - standard trigger

FV = Long Range Heavy Barrel (Varmint contour) w/ Synthetic stock

VS - should be VSS - stainless steel barrel and action w/ Choate stock

All Savages 12 models are short action, no sights, drilled and tapped for scope, dual pillar bedded, full floated, button rifled, sling studs, internal box magazine

Savage's are considered amoung the best in accuracy for a commercial centerfire. The bolt head design and barrel nut are a well engineered system for accuracy and allow barrel and/or caliber to be changed and headspaced without machine or lathe work and can easily be done by anyone with a moderate level of mechanical aptitude. Not a favorie of gunsmiths for that reason. Barrels, receivers, bolts, triggers, magazines, stocks are all interchangable for box magazine models 10/11/12/14/16. Replacement and up-grade parts are commonly availabe from Savage, Brownells, MidwayUsa as well as others. They are moderately priced and one of the best values in centerfires. The value is in the design and not in the esthetics. They are "the poor man's pride".

You may want to go to this forum for indepth articles and information 
http://www.savageshooters.net/

link to Savage Arms
http://www.savagearms.com/centerfire_home.htm


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Alright, thanks alot.


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Sorry to say this pal, but Savage does have a model 12 with a 24'' barrel. I don't need to check my info.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

sure

ignorance is bliss


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Sorry if I sound like I am trying to start a fight but I am telling you about the barrel length in the same way you told me.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Keith,

I think that if you check the link for savage arms: http://www.savagearms.com/centerfire_home.htm

and look at all of the model 12's listed you will see what kiwi is talking about, the page lists only a 26" barrel for all model 12 variations. This is not to say that older versions of the model 12 did not come with a 24", but according to Savage they don't any more.

huntin1


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

I know about that on the site, but I know Savage makes or made a model 12 with a 24" barrel because I just bought one.


----------

